
Nadim Kobeissi on why he left Peerio - dazmax
https://twitter.com/kaepora/status/688343332867694592
======
nkobeissi
This is Nadim (someone just pointed this link out.) Please don't upvote this.
I'm not appreciating the attention, not looking for drama. Just needed to set
the record straight on something that's been bothering me for months,
especially given that Peerio was issuing statements with my not being allowed
to respond due to lawsuit threats. This is not something I want to become a
big story, it was a necessary statement I had to make to put Peerio behind me
and move on with my side of the story fully expressed. Thanks.

~~~
mavdi
Nadim, how on earth did you expect to be publicly disclosing this on Twitter
and then not grab any attention? It seems to me this is a hasty decision, and
one that you already regret.

~~~
nkobeissi
Oh, not at all. I've been thinking this through for some time. I don't regret
it. It's rather the case that I don't think much good discussion ever comes
out of Hacker News specifically, and tend to avoid it like the plague. Your
comment, sadly, is somewhat reminiscent of the kind of logic that makes me
dislike this message board: binary, accusatory, and somehow allergic to
considering the possibility of a limited perspective on the matter (beyond
seeing it plastered on a highly ephemeral front page for "hot hacker startup
news.")

It's going to grab some attention, folks in the field will understand why I
made my decision, and hopefully I'll then be able to move on. I don't aim for
anything more, or less. It was a statement I had to make, the resulting
reaction was inevitable, and I hope it's not louder than it has to be. Both
myself and the folks at Peerio have lives to move on with.

I stayed silent for eight months, but it was painful, because I felt like I
had empowered (and largely built) a company that now had ulterior motives and
was open to blackmailing its own. The sad thing is, I can't issue an alarm
bell without there being some wave of confusion and misinterpretation across
the community, and I just wish I could do the former without being inundated
with the latter.

(I will not be replying to further comments.)

------
rdl
I strongly encourage you to talk with an attorney. It might even be worth
contacting EFF (Kurt or Nick? or just info@eff.org), since there's a
tangential EFF-interesting angle here.

